# Napoli su Higuain?



## Tifo'o (17 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Sportmediaset l'acquisto di Leandro Damiao sembrava una cosa ormai fatta, ma De Laurentiis avrebbe fermato l'operazione per puntare su Gonzalo Higuain. I rapporti tra il Real e Napoli sono ottimi in questa sessione visto gli acquisti di Albiol e Callejon. Ora il vero obiettivo per l'attacco sembra Higuain.


----------



## juventino (17 Luglio 2013)

Sarebbe un gran bel colpo. Infinitamente superiore a Damiao.


----------



## Dexter (17 Luglio 2013)

Mertens Hamsik Callejon
Higuain

con Insigne e Pandev in panca...


----------



## robs91 (21 Luglio 2013)

Secondo di Marzio hanno offerto 37 milioni + 3 di bonus e il Real ha accettato.ora va trovato l'accordo col giocatore.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Luglio 2013)

40 milioni per higuain. 

folli.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Luglio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Secondo di Marzio hanno offerto 37 milioni + 3 di bonus e il Real ha accettato.ora va trovato l'accordo col giocatore.



Se è cosi è una follia, avrei preso quello nella tua foto a quel prezzo.


----------



## robs91 (21 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se è cosi è una follia, *avrei preso quello nella tua foto a quel prezzo*.



eh ma pare abbia rifiutato di andare al Napoli


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Luglio 2013)

40 milioni per sto qui?  per tutti quei soldi mi sarei buttata su Suarez, lui si che non farebbe rimpiangere Cavani, ma sto qui 40 milioni l'affare lo fa il Real alla grande.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Luglio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> eh ma pare abbia rifiutato di andare al Napoli



Ah be allora....


----------



## robs91 (21 Luglio 2013)

Intanto c'è da vedere se il giocatore accetta(c'è sempre la storia dei diritti d'immagine che fa diventare le trattative del Napli molto complicate)....e cmq è l'unico rimasto per loro,quindi sono obbligati a spendere sti 40 milioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Luglio 2013)

40 mln sono tantini per Higuain. Il problema resta sempre quello dei diritti d'immagine. Infatti secondo Di Marzio c'è da convincere il giocatore a rescindere il contratto con la Nike.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Luglio 2013)

Ho letto che al Real Higuain prende il 50% dei diritti d'immagine, vediamo se al Napoli è disposto a rinunciare al 100%


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Luglio 2013)

Il problema è se il ragazzo accetti di venire a Napoli.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Luglio 2013)

spero per il napoli che higuaìn non abbia ripensamenti.
ne vale poco più della metà.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> spero per il napoli che declini l'offerta.
> ne vale poco più della metà.



Beh, comunque è un ottimo attaccante, anche se alla fine vale i 25-26 offerti dai gobbi.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh, comunque è un ottimo attaccante, anche se alla fine vale i 25-26 offerti dai gobbi.



buonissimo attaccante, ma non un campione. nelle partite che contano non la struscia nemmeno dando fuoco a una fabbrica di candele votive.
per me dzeko e javier hernandez (riserve di due big europee a caso) sono meglio.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Luglio 2013)

Se lo prendono, alla fine il Napoli avrebbe finanziato tutta la campagna acquisti del Real.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2013)

Cavani per 64 e Higuain per 40? Mah... Higuain non dovrebbe trasferirsi per più di trenta milioni, mentre il suo valore credo si aggiri sui 20 massimo.


----------



## juventino (21 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me non accetterà il Napoli, almeno finchè iDe Laurentis non molla la presa sui diritti d'immagine. 40 milioni son tanti, ma intanto si ritrovano in mano un giocatore di esperienza e qualità. Coi soldi rimasti poi possono piazzare un altro paio di colpi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cavani per 64 e Higuain per 40? Mah... Higuain non dovrebbe trasferirsi per più di trenta milioni, mentre il suo valore credo si aggiri sui 20 massimo.



No dai, Gonzalo è uno che 30 milioncini li vale tutti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Luglio 2013)

Lontano da Madrid farà grandissime cose secondo me.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Luglio 2013)

Ottimo giocatore che potrebbe fare molto bene a Napoli,ma 40 milioni sono del tutto spropositati.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> 40 milioni per sto qui?  per tutti quei soldi mi sarei buttata su Suarez, lui si che non farebbe rimpiangere Cavani, ma sto qui 40 milioni l'affare lo fa il Real alla grande.



Ma figurati se suarez va a napoli...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Luglio 2013)

40 milioni per Higuain sono una follia a mio avviso. 20 potrebbero essere onesti


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2013)

Ai, questo sarebbe un gran bel colpo, altro che Damiao. Certo che 40 mln per questo qui sono matti.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Luglio 2013)

Daily Mirror
Higuain attende la controfferta dell'Arsenal, perchè lo preferisce al Napoli

La politica di DeLaurentis non è di non acquistare giocatori che sono poco motivati a vestire la maglia del Napoli??


----------



## Snake (22 Luglio 2013)

40 sono tanti o son pochi, questo in Italia farà le onde


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2013)

Comunque è forte, solo Mario probabilmente gli è superiore e bisogna vedere com'è messo Carlitos. Ottimo colpo, nel caso si realizzasse. Sinceramente non credo che il ragazzo sia tanto convinto di venire a Napoli, penso attenderà un po' le offerte londinesi.


----------



## -Lionard- (22 Luglio 2013)

Higuain è un ottimo finalizzatore, ma non è l'attaccante in grado di risolverti la partita da solo o di trascinare la squadra quando è in difficoltà. E' un attaccante perfetto per una squadra che ha gioco e crea numerose occasioni. Se Benitez riuscirà a costruire un Napoli che genera diverse palle gol in ogni partita allora Higuain farà bene, ma se il Napoli dovesse perseguire il gioco di rimessa come nella gestione Mazzarri Higuain potrebbe rivelarsi una cocente delusione. Di certo è preferibile a Damiao ma 40 mln per lui sono troppi. Con quei soldi proverei a prendere Ibra(20 al PSG e 10 al giocatore) che davvero può regalare lo scudetto a De Laurentis.


----------



## Serginho (22 Luglio 2013)

Anche se lo prendono credo che non resterà a lungo, non lo vedo molto convinto della destinazione, pare ci voglia andare solo perché vuole lasciare a tutti i costi Madrid


----------

